# Schnelle Durchsicht beim Tierarzt



## DER SCHWERE (11 Sep. 2012)

​


----------



## Padderson (11 Sep. 2012)

und ich dachte, das funktioniert nur bei Blondinen


----------



## Punisher (11 Sep. 2012)

lol


----------



## krawutz (12 Sep. 2012)

Ich will jetzt nicht ins Detail gehen - aber könte das nicht auch die Darmspiegelung revolutionieren ?


----------



## Crippler (13 Sep. 2012)

Padderson schrieb:


> und ich dachte, das funktioniert nur bei Blondinen



Denkfehler!

Der Lichtstrahl geht ja durch die Speiseröhre etc. und hinten wieder raus. Was du meinst, ist rechtes Ohr -linkes Ohr (Rechtshänder verfahren bitte andersrum).


----------



## Ragdoll (13 Sep. 2012)

Super !!


----------



## LuigiHallodri (13 Sep. 2012)

So wird untersucht, ob er eine Darmverschlingung hat.

Danke fürs Bild!


----------



## dörty (16 Sep. 2012)

Padderson schrieb:


> und ich dachte, das funktioniert nur bei Blondinen



Es soll auch blonde Hunde geben.


----------

